# Best Recordings of Bach Transcription for Orchestra or Band



## dodsonbs (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking for great recordings of Bach transcriptions for orchestra or band. Not just great arrangements, but really superb interpretations and playing.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I already posted this in another thread, but it _is _ very good.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

You might want to try to find this CD. Haven't heard it yet myself, but it's Salonen and the LAPO, and it's a good variety of Bach orchestral arrangements.


----------

